# Beta carotene



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Got my pills






@Gargantuan thoughts yay or return cuz in ingredients there is soybean only one tho in pharmecy


----------



## neithernorwood (Mar 28, 2021)

it's legit


----------



## neithernorwood (Mar 28, 2021)

why not just get the top-rated one on amazon?


----------



## Selinity (Mar 28, 2021)

Spiral said:


> in ingredients there is soybean


*OP in the pharmacy like*


----------



## spark (Mar 28, 2021)

I took beta carotene astaxanthin and lycopene all at once in high dosages and found 0 improvements but gl


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

spark said:


> I took beta carotene astaxanthin and lycopene all at once in high dosages and found 0 improvements but gl


@Gargantuan thoughts


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Just ate 2 pills


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hope my kidney does not explode


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Selinity said:


> *OP in the pharmacy like*


O NOOO I CAN FEEL MY TITS GROWING


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 28, 2021)

Spiral said:


> @Gargantuan thoughts


Beta-carotene definitely works, I posted proof of that.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Beta-carotene definitely works, I posted proof of that.


link?


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 28, 2021)

Spiral said:


> link?











Beta-carotene is very legit (with results)


I met up with my best friend last Saturday (I had not seen him since early March, mind you) and he asked me if I had been tanning due to my skin looking significantly more reddish/orange (I used to be kinda pale tbh). However, I never did, it was purely down to the fact that I've been taking...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Beta-carotene is very legit (with results)
> 
> 
> I met up with my best friend last Saturday (I had not seen him since early March, mind you) and he asked me if I had been tanning due to my skin looking significantly more reddish/orange (I used to be kinda pale tbh). However, I never did, it was purely down to the fact that I've been taking...
> ...


how do i know how many ius are per pill based on my supplement your taking 50000 and now 1000000

scroll up see if it's written am low iq asf.

also what about vit a over dose and kidney/liver problems.


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 28, 2021)

Spiral said:


> how do i know how many ius are per pill based on my supplement your taking 50000 and now 1000000
> 
> scroll up see if it's written am low iq asf.
> 
> also what about vit a over dose and kidney/liver problems.


I only took 100,000 IU for a few weeks/month or so (overkill ngl), 50,000 IU is plenty.

And you should get this one:





Beta-Carotene 25,000 IU 100 Softgels | Beta Carotene Supplements| Puritan's Pride


Buy Beta-Carotene 25,000 IU 100 Softgels & other Beta Carotene. Beta Carotene is a provitamin which helps maintain eye health and supports immune system.*




www.puritan.com





100,000 IU will probably cause kidney/liver problems if used over a prolonged period of time, but I'm sure 50,000 is perfectly safe. 

I haven't had any issues thus far and I've been taking these sups since May of 2020.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> I only took 100,000 IU for a few weeks/month or so (overkill ngl), 50,000 IU is plenty.
> 
> And you should get this one:
> 
> ...


yeah but i already bought mine is it written how many iu's per pill because i don't want to buy anything else till am finished with this unless it's completely useless.

check it, it's on top.


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 28, 2021)

Spiral said:


> yeah but i already bought mine is it written how many iu's per pill because i don't want to buy anything else till am finished with this unless it's completely useless.
> 
> check it, it's on top.


Didn't see the OP before, my bad.

I don't think that's a very high dosage unless I'm being retarded.

Mine = 25,000 IU aka 7500 mcg per 1 softgel

Yours is 1500 ug which is a lot lower, I think? 

God all these different units are giving me a headache jfl


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Didn't see the OP before, my bad.
> 
> I don't think that's a very high dosage unless I'm being retarded.
> 
> ...








what the actual fuck did i just injest 600k iu of carotene wtf


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

http://www.nafwa.org/vitamind.php Link of site used.

@Mongrelcel come join this thread and help me not overdose on carrots and die.


Spiral said:


> View attachment 1063497
> 
> 
> what the actual fuck did i just injest 600k iu of carotene wtf


holy shit actually






since i took 2


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

nigga giga over i think i just nuked my body with carrots jfl


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 28, 2021)

Spiral said:


> View attachment 1063497
> 
> 
> what the actual fuck did i just injest 600k iu of carotene wtf


I guess I'm either retarded or suffering from some serious brain fog rn lol. Is the vitamin D converter also applicable for vitamin A/beta carotene or do they use a different conversion rate? 

If it's legit, 60,000 IU is alright. I take 2x 25,000 IU so 50,000 IU in total.

Or did you take 2 of them? Even then, it's not so bad because 120,000 IU isn't an awful lot more than 100,000 IU, the dosage I used to take for about a month or so.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Mar 28, 2021)

Carotenemia causes, symptoms, diagnosis, treatment & prognosis


Learn about carotenemia. What are causes & symptoms of carotenemia. How is carotenemia diagnosed & treated



healthjade.net


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> I guess I'm either retarded or suffering from some serious brain fog rn lol. Is the vitamin D converter also applicable for vitamin A/beta carotene or do they use a different conversion rate?
> 
> If it's legit, 60,000 IU is alright. I take 2x 25,000 IU so 50,000 IU in total.
> 
> Or did you take 2 of them? Even then, it's not so bad because 120,000 IU isn't an awful lot more than 100,000 IU, the dosage I used to take for about a month or so.


IU and ug are measurement tools should not differ based on different vitamin measurements.


it's like converting meters to km does not matter if your measuring from your house to your friend house

or a house from an airport both are measurements u get what i mean (shit explanation really shit i know jfl)

but i'll take 1 pill a day now.


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 28, 2021)

Spiral said:


> IU and ug are measurement tools should not differ based on different vitamin measurements.
> 
> 
> it's like converting meters to km does not matter if your measuring from your house to your friend house
> ...


Totally makes sense, watching UFC 260 messed up my sleep schedule last night (eurocel, stayed up all night) so I'm still feeling somewhat numb and can't think too straight rn


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Totally makes sense, watching UFC 260 messed up my sleep schedule last night (eurocel, stayed up all night) so I'm still feeling somewhat numb and can't think too straight rn


UFC is a mogger sport to watch tbh


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 1, 2021)

-Update


Inner lower lip hurts a bunch, might be unrelated.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 1, 2021)

i have dry lips now.


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Is the vitamin D converter also applicable for vitamin A/beta carotene or do they use a different conversion rate?


Different conversion rate.


Unit Conversions



But I think that's the amount of Vitamin A (retinol) you get when the beta-carotene gets converted.
What you need to pay attention to is the mgs of beta-carotene, according to the pic OP posted, each softgel contains 9mgs of beta-carotene, which is the equivalent of 15000 IUs of beta-carotene.








Gargantuan said:


> Mine = 25,000 IU aka 7500 mcg per 1 softgel





Gargantuan said:


> I take 2x 25,000 IU so 50,000 IU in total.


These are IUs of Vitamin A (retinol) tho.













I am pretty sure that's what @Good_Little_Goy meant when he said this:


Good_Little_Goy said:


> Btw puritan mis-converts the mcg to IU content, youre actually taking 50,000IU



7.5mgs (7500 mcgs)×4=30mgs
30mgs=50000 IUs of beta-carotene/100000 IUs of Vitamin A (retinol)


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

spark said:


> I took beta carotene astaxanthin and lycopene all at once in high dosages and found 0 improvements but gl


You won't see results if you take them only 1 time jfl.

Also you need to split them over the day and take them AFTER meals.








Split your beta-carotene and Astaxanthin over meals. Background inside.


So I just started taking both beta-carotene and Astaxanthin today. I tried to find some information on how to take these things. You probably all already know that carotenoids should be taken with fatty meals. What you don't know is what researchers found out in 1993, when they analyzed plasma...




web.archive.org


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 3, 2021)

Spiral said:


> Got my pills
> View attachment 1063280
> 
> 
> @Gargantuan thoughts yay or return cuz in ingredients there is soybean only one tho in pharmecy


Soy's not gonna hurt you none. It's a myth.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 3, 2021)

Cain said:


> You won't see results if you take them only 1 time jfl.
> 
> Also you need to split them over the day and take them AFTER meals.
> 
> ...


am i taking too much am taking 1 pill a day am ggetting dry lips and dry lips are a nightmare with braces since it actually sticks to the metal of the braces.


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

Spiral said:


> am i taking too much am taking 1 pill a day am ggetting dry lips and dry lips are a nightmare with braces since it actually sticks to the metal of the braces.


No, you are not taking too much.

9mgs=15000 IUs of beta-carotene






@Gargantuan takes 2 pills of 7.5mgs (7500 mcgs) which equals to 25000 mgs of beta-carotene, and he got results without apparent side effects.

7.5 mgs×2=15 mgs
15 mgs= 25000 mgs of beta-carotene






So if you were to take 2 pills, you'd get 30000 IUs of beta-carotene, which is a bit more than what he takes, but still not too high.






Also the reason he thought he was getting 50000 IUs is because he was talking about IUs of Vitamin A (retinol), not about IUs of beta-carotene, I explained it on a previous post ITT.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 3, 2021)

Cain said:


> No, you are not taking too much.
> 
> 9mgs=15000 IUs of beta-carotene
> 
> ...


sounds good i'll eat my pizza and take 2 rn.


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

Spiral said:


> sounds good i'll eat my pizza and take 2 rn.


Don't take the 2 pills at the same time tho.


----------



## NoPainNoChick (Apr 3, 2021)

Cain said:


> You won't see results if you take them only 1 time jfl.
> 
> Also you need to split them over the day and take them AFTER meals.
> 
> ...


Fuck. I'm taking 2x15mg at once since one month. What a waste of time.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 3, 2021)

IU is so retarded and old system. Mg mogs.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 3, 2021)

Cain said:


> Don't take the 2 pills at the same time tho.


why also just took 2 at same time jfl.


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

Spiral said:


> why also just took 2 at same time jfl.











Split your beta-carotene and Astaxanthin over meals. Background inside.


So I just started taking both beta-carotene and Astaxanthin today. I tried to find some information on how to take these things. You probably all already know that carotenoids should be taken with fatty meals. What you don't know is what researchers found out in 1993, when they analyzed plasma...




web.archive.org


----------



## spark (Apr 3, 2021)

Cain said:


> You won't see results if you take them only 1 time jfl.
> 
> Also you need to split them over the day and take them AFTER meals.
> 
> ...


I took them with food for 2 months. Not "once". Why would I buy three bottles and take one pill from each once?


----------



## Cain (Apr 3, 2021)

spark said:


> I took them with food for 2 months. Not "once". Why would I buy three bottles and take one pill from each once?


Oh I see, that's just how your post reads tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (May 12, 2021)

After further experimination Beta carotene is cope for dark skinned people think like dark mutallato u need to be light (duh) and no niggaz light dark does not work


----------

